
Ask HN: Database Engineering/Design Blogs that you follow? - RMacy
What database engineering/data science blogs do you follow and why?<p>I'm trying to find a few authoritative sources to follow that discuss database design, architecture, and sciences.
======
bockris
I like this one.

<http://use-the-index-luke.com/>

~~~
RMacy
Thanks for the link!

